# dextrose or maltodextrin



## arnie wannabie (Oct 22, 2006)

does it really matter which one?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2006)

Depends on a lot of factors,  Bodytype, Body compisition, goals.

Mind you either way I would use oats or oatbran.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 22, 2006)

I take a mix of both in my PWO.


----------



## the nut (Oct 22, 2006)

I prefer to mix high glycemic carbs, dextrose, whey, and water post workout (2-1 ratio of carbs - protein).

If it's a meal replacement for any other meal, I like skim milk, whey, oats, and natty pb.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2006)

I agree with Iain.  Most people don't really need high GI carbs PWO.  Everyone that I've convinced to try the oats instead of the sugars PWO, never go back.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2006)

I have dropped the dextrose PWO, and I went to oat bran. It seems to be working out really good.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I agree with Iain.  Most people don't really need high GI carbs PWO.  Everyone that I've convinced to try the oats instead of the sugars PWO, never go back.



Just out of curiosity, why do you recommend against the simple sugars post workout?  I haven't noticed a serious difference either way, dextrose just seems to be more convenient.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you recommend against the simple sugars post workout?  I haven't noticed a serious difference either way, dextrose just seems to be more convenient.



It would probably have to do with who you are dealing with (goals as well as insulin sensitiviy).

Most people don't need to raise their insulin levels up that high, even post workout, to be effective (especially since it is now know that the glut-4 transporter is translocated to the front of the cell membrane do to muscular work, abscent of high insulin levels).  Majority of people probably have poor insulin sensitivity, are over weight and just need to get in something like a slower, more complex carb, and a protein source.

I still raise my insulin levels (rice cakes) and it doesn't bother me.

On the flip side of the above, we would have athletes, who are really in there doing some training, probably 90min worth.  It might be wise for them to start the process by intaking their simple carbs/aminos somewhere in the middle of the workout.  They are expending a lot more glycogen because their work capacity is going to be a lot higher and the volume and intensity that they can endure and sustain is going to be a lot higher than the average joe.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

I kinda dont know the difference between either of them.  Now were talking insulin, sugars, bah!  I know this shit is all related, I just dont know the step by step basics..


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I kinda dont know the difference between either of them.  Now were talking insulin, sugars, bah!  I know this shit is all related, I just dont know the step by step basics..



the difference between what?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

I usually drink 2 scoops of Surge at the midway point of my workout and finish it off during my cardio session.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I usually drink 2 scoops of Surge at the midway point of my workout and finish it off during my cardio session.



What are the ingredients in surge?  Does it have high amounts of sugar?  For some reason I believe it does.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I agree with Iain.  Most people don't really need high GI carbs PWO.  Everyone that I've convinced to try the oats instead of the sugars PWO, never go back.



she's absolutely right. I was one of the people she convinced and I never touched that crap again. It just feels so much better then doing the spike. I dont get bloated anymore.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2006)

Here;s an interesting question: should people with diabetics in the family avoid those high GI carb foods because of the insulin sensitivity issues even though they are not diabetic themselves?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> Here;s an interesting question: should people with diabetics in the family avoid those high GI carb foods because of the insulin sensitivity issues even though they are not diabetic themselves?



Diabetes is genetic.  So yes.


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 29, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I kinda dont know the difference between either of them.  Now were talking insulin, sugars, bah!  I know this shit is all related, I just dont know the step by step basics..




At this point, I'm glad I refuse to further complicate my training with details like this. I consider all this relatively unimportant... for Christ's Sake.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2006)

even if they arent diabetic?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> At this point, I'm glad I refuse to further complicate my training with details like this. I consider all this relatively unimportant... for Christ's Sake.


shut up Jim. Youre just jealous because you didnt think of this question first...and besides, twinkies dont count. We know you havea  secret craving for them everytime you see Anna Nicole Smith or your son's girlfriend....for shame, for shame!!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> the difference between what?



The title.  Maltodextrin & Dextrose.  I really dont even know what these are or what theyre used for...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

dextrose = glucose = a monosachride

maltodextrin = polysacharide


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> even if they arent diabetic?



what do you mean?  Diabetes is genetic.  You can develop diabetes later in life.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what do you mean?  Diabetes is genetic.  You can develop diabetes later in life.


I meant people with members in their family with diabetes, should they (non-diabetics) avoid this spike altogether because of the correlation of diabetes and insulin problems which run genetically?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> The title.  Maltodextrin & Dextrose.  I really dont even know what these are or what theyre used for...


to break it down into laymans terms: Dextrose is used primarily in candy or syrups; while you see maltodextrin being used in cheapass weight gainers and protein bars. They're both shitty products, period.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

So theyre both sugars (i know glucose is)or sugar substitutes?  But both suck..?


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 29, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> shut up Jim. Youre just jealous because you didnt think of this question first...and besides, twinkies dont count. We know you havea  secret craving for them everytime you see Anna Nicole Smith or your son's girlfriend....for shame, for shame!!!!




No diabetes in my family history. I don't concern myself with sugars, except for _pretty little honeys_. BTW - Jugger, keep your eyes off my son's girlfriend!!!

No, my relatives all die of horrible cancers... I couldn't be lucky enough to die of a heart attack, either. Before my dad died last year of cancer - he tested well above the norm in all respiratory and pulminary function for his age.

I just want a twinkie.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> I meant people with members in their family with diabetes, should they (non-diabetics) avoid this spike altogether because of the correlation of diabetes and insulin problems which run genetically?



okay, like i said.  diabetes can be genetic.  if you have people in your family that are diabetics, you may want to err on the side of caution.0



> So theyre both sugars (i know glucose is)or sugar substitutes? But both suck..?



yes, they are both sugars.  they are used to raise insulin levels, they are digested rapidly, and promote rapid glycogen repletion as well as amin acid absorption post exercise.  You don't NEED to use them though.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> It would probably have to do with who you are dealing with (goals as well as insulin sensitiviy).
> 
> Most people don't need to raise their insulin levels up that high, even post workout, to be effective (especially since it is now know that the glut-4 transporter is translocated to the front of the cell membrane do to muscular work, abscent of high insulin levels).  Majority of people probably have poor insulin sensitivity, are over weight and just need to get in something like a slower, more complex carb, and a protein source.
> 
> ...



Good point.  I never recommend insulin spiking to my clients.  I have tried both methods myself, however, and found that insulin spiking is just fine for me.

I do realize that insulin is unecessary to get glucose into muscle cells when exercise is brought into the equation, but I was under the impression that insulin spiking has the potential to help things even more?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Good point.  I never recommend insulin spiking to my clients.  I have tried both methods myself, however, and found that insulin spiking is just fine for me.
> 
> I do realize that insulin is unecessary to get glucose into muscle cells when exercise is brought into the equation, but I was under the impression that insulin spiking has the potential to help things even more?



high insulin = increased rate of glycogen repletion, increased rate of amino acid uptake, decrease in cortisol

All of those things can be achieved by eating protein and slower digesting carbs though.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yes, they are both sugars.  they are used to raise insulin levels, they are digested rapidly, and promote rapid glycogen repletion as well as amin acid absorption post exercise.  You don't NEED to use them though.





Ok.  I think I was on the right track then.  These are found in sodas, no?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> to break it down into laymans terms: Dextrose is used primarily in candy or syrups; while you see *maltodextrin being used in cheapass weight gainers and protein bars.* They're both shitty products, period.



Is this whats used in stuff like Splenda?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2006)

I dont know about that. I do know that splenda is "sucralose" which is [SIZE=-1]is a potent non-caloric sweetener, also known by the trade name Splenda. It is 500???700 times sweeter than sucrose, making it roughly twice as sweet as saccharin. It is manufactured by the selective chlorination of sucrose, by which three of sucrose's hydroxyl groups are substituted with chlorine atoms to produce 1,6-dichloro-1,6-dioxy-β-D-fructo-furanosyl 4-chloro-4-deoxy-α-D-galactopyranoside.[/SIZE]


----------

